# What's wrong with my tree



## Mowmow (Aug 28, 2019)

Hi everyone am not sure if i am posting in the right place. If not feel free to move my post.
I planted this tree 2years ago .spring time this year and it looks great but after it look very sick to me
Any idea and solution thanks in advance.


----------



## Mowmow (Aug 28, 2019)




----------



## Dawgvet (Jul 2, 2019)

Are you referring to the light brown objects at the bottom front of the tree that you have a close up in the first picture?
If so, they appear to be mushrooms.


----------



## Mowmow (Aug 28, 2019)

no I am talking about the top being empty


----------

